# any pigeons need home in jacksonville



## pigeons55 (Feb 11, 2008)

hi if anyone needs to find a home for a pigeon just let me know i live in jacksonville florida thanks


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Tell us about yourself. Why do you want pigeons?


----------



## pigeons55 (Feb 11, 2008)

hi well my name is mike im 19 i just started in raceing a breeding pigeons i have 8 of my own with to eggs an i started last summer my friends dad have been breeding an racing since he was lil an he got me hooked on it and i love pigeons an i enjoy flying them.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Good to know.
Why don't you tell us more?
Where do you keep your birds...how much room do you have, etc.


----------



## pigeons55 (Feb 11, 2008)

i have 3 walk in coops 1 for males 1 for female and 1 for nesting/laying im goin to get a loft as soon as i move to MD i have lots of room i have 4 blue bars 2 checks 1 grizzle an a pair of black and white tumblers


----------



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

Now you had to know the next request would be for pictures!!  We llllooooovvve pictures  Seriously - if you can post some that'd be great.

Welcome to Pigeon Talk too! Great group of people here - you'll enjoy it here.

Are you moving to MD soon? If I lived in Florida (where it's warmer than up here) I'd stay there - so you must have a really good reason to move to a colder climate. MD isn't too far from me in NJ - If you like beaches you will love the Maryland beaches in the summer.

Back to pigeons though - did you do some racing last year? If so, how'd your guys/girls do?


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2009)

*pigeons*



pigeons55 said:


> hi if anyone needs to find a home for a pigeon just let me know i live in jacksonville florida thanks


i am looking to feed pigeons in this area can you help
mike
[email protected]


----------

